# Clowns WTF?



## Lucy Hamilton (May 7, 2016)

Does anyone actually like clowns? I think they appear evil and there's just something wrong about them.

So I've commented several times about my phobia of clowns, I can handle a picture of clowns, but physical clowns are not good, of course I've always avoided any situation where I might happen upon a clown.

I've had this phobia since I was about 4 years-old.

I've met other people who hate clowns, does anyone actually like clowns?


----------



## Sarah G (May 7, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Does anyone actually like clowns? I think they appear evil and there's just something wrong about them.
> 
> So I've commented several times about my phobia of clowns, I can handle a picture of clowns, but physical clowns are not good, of course I've always avoided any situation where I might happen upon a clown.
> 
> ...


I don't like clowns either.  In fact, I never liked the circus, my family found it funny that I never wanted to go.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 7, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Does anyone actually like clowns? I think they appear evil and there's just something wrong about them.
> 
> So I've commented several times about my phobia of clowns, I can handle a picture of clowns, but physical clowns are not good, of course I've always avoided any situation where I might happen upon a clown.
> 
> ...




Look harmless to me


----------



## Bleipriester (May 7, 2016)

O shit, I thought this would turn you on! *stow clown mask*


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 7, 2016)

I'm not afraid of clowns, but I've never enjoyed them, either.

I don't really see their point.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 7, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone actually like clowns? I think they appear evil and there's just something wrong about them.
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 7, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone actually like clowns? I think they appear evil and there's just something wrong about them.
> ...



I was reading a while ago, that dislike of clowns is very common, this means the people who like clowns are in the minority.


----------



## The Great Goose (May 7, 2016)

They're shit.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 7, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> I'm not afraid of clowns, but I've never enjoyed them, either.
> 
> I don't really see their point.



Which is a good point, what is the point of clowns.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 7, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not afraid of clowns, but I've never enjoyed them, either.
> ...



I think they're supposed to make people laugh, but I've never thought a clown was funny.


----------



## Pogo (May 7, 2016)

I'm indifferent.  I get that they're supposed to be funny, and I guess at times they can be, but rarely.  I don't really care.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 7, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone actually like clowns? I think they appear evil and there's just something wrong about them.
> ...



Is this your mission, to find the scariest clown picture? You need to up your game


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 7, 2016)

Pogo said:


> I'm indifferent.  I get that they're supposed to be funny, and I guess at times they can be, but rarely.  I don't really care.



Maybe my actual phobia of them means my approach to this is different....this is my only phobia.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 7, 2016)




----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 7, 2016)

I don't know if I have any "phobias". 

I dislike large crowds, and get very uncomfortable if the mobility of my arms or legs is impeded. Can't sleep in a bed with the sheets tucked in.

Maybe I'm claustrophobic.


----------



## Pogo (May 7, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm indifferent.  I get that they're supposed to be funny, and I guess at times they can be, but rarely.  I don't really care.
> ...



To me when somebody tries to be funny, they either succeed and it's enjoyable, or they fail and it's just annoying, if not pathetic.  But I can't imagine it being scary.

I've heard of this phobia though -- I dunno, perhaps your earliest exposure came as image-only without context, and you saw it as a scary monster?


----------



## Hugo Furst (May 7, 2016)

Never had a problem with clowns, enjoy some of their routines.

Liked Emmett Kelly the best, tho I never saw him in person.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 7, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




This reminds of something


Bozo the Clown Rumor

One of the prevailing urban myths among '60s Southern California youth was that, on one televised Bozo show, things got out of hand. A child playing Bozo Buckets reputedly accompanied a missed shot with a choice swear word. To which Bozo replied, "That's a BozoNo-no." To which the child then reportedly responded, "Aw, cram it, Clownie!"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 7, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone actually like clowns? I think they appear evil and there's just something wrong about them.
> ...



That John Wayne Gacy chose to dress-up as a clown and also paint pictures of clowns, this reinforces my belief that there's something sinister about clowns as a whole.


----------



## Pogo (May 7, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> I don't know if I have any "phobias".
> 
> I dislike large crowds, and get very uncomfortable if the mobility of my arms or legs is impeded. Can't sleep in a bed with the sheets tucked in.
> 
> Maybe I'm claustrophobic.



I've got strong acrophobia, but I remember the event that probably gave it to me.

Doesn't affect me on a plane or in a high building but I can't go more than a couple of rungs up a ladder.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 7, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> I don't know if I have any "phobias".
> 
> I dislike large crowds, and get very uncomfortable if the mobility of my arms or legs is impeded. Can't sleep in a bed with the sheets tucked in.
> 
> Maybe I'm claustrophobic.



I'm not fond of large crowds, I don't think this is a phobia with me though.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 7, 2016)

Pogo said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if I have any "phobias".
> ...



You fell off a ladder?


----------



## Pogo (May 7, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



No, nothing to do with a ladder -- that's just an example of when it kicks in.  Gives me an icy chill up the back of my legs.


----------



## Sarah G (May 7, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


There was also that movie "It".


----------



## Hugo Furst (May 7, 2016)

Pennywise?

Loved his humor


----------



## Sarah G (May 7, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Pennywise?
> 
> Loved his humor


That was Stephen King's humor.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 7, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Of course I've never watched this film, for obvious reasons....is that clown a killer clown in the film?


----------



## Pogo (May 7, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I don't know the film, but to me it's difficult to take that image as anything but silly.


----------



## Sarah G (May 7, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


It was pretty scary.


----------



## Sarah G (May 7, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Yes.  It killed little kids.


----------



## Hugo Furst (May 7, 2016)

The movie was IT, by Stephen King.

"The story revolves around an inter-dimensional predatory life-form, which has the ability to transform itself into its prey's worst fears, allowing it to exploit the phobias of its victims. It mostly takes the form of a sadistic, wisecracking clown called Pennywise the Dancing Clown"

Tim Curry did his usual great job playing the evil clown


----------



## Pogo (May 7, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> The movie was IT, by Stephen King.
> 
> "The story revolves around an inter-dimensional predatory life-form, which has the ability to transform itself into its prey's worst fears, allowing it to exploit the phobias of its victims. It mostly takes the form of a sadistic, wisecracking clown called Pennywise the Dancing Clown"
> 
> Tim Curry did his usual great job playing the evil clown



That's Tim Curry?
Odd --- I can never think of him as anything but Frank N. Furter.


----------



## Hugo Furst (May 7, 2016)

That's Tim


----------



## Toro (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 7, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Gracie (May 7, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone actually like clowns? I think they appear evil and there's just something wrong about them.
> ...


Clowns don't bother me. I never wanted to go to the circus because even as a kid, I knew it was wrong to make elephants sit, roll over like a dog, and do "tricks" for human entertainment. I went ONCE....but not inside the tent. I went to where they were feeding and washing the elephants but I couldn't get close enough to them to tell them I was sorry they were chained at the leg and that I loved them. Then Ma dragged me away because I started a scene by crying.


----------



## Kat (May 7, 2016)

I am not phobic about clowns, but they do nothing for me either. I wouldn't want one of those painted faces in my face though.
And I too will forever think of Gacy.


----------



## Kat (May 7, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




I always have thought the same about zoo's.


----------



## Gracie (May 8, 2016)

I never really thought that much about zoos because at least they have some sort of freedom and are not chained up or forced to perform "tricks". And nowadays....the only safe place for most animals ARE zoos. No poachers. No canned hunts. And most up to date zoos are open...no cages. All animals are best in the wild, but the ones being hunted to extinction..well...a zoo is a safe haven IF they are open zoos.


----------



## HUGGY (May 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Does anyone actually like clowns? I think they appear evil and there's just something wrong about them.
> 
> So I've commented several times about my phobia of clowns, I can handle a picture of clowns, but physical clowns are not good, of course I've always avoided any situation where I might happen upon a clown.
> 
> ...



Clowns wear disguises so they can get close to children.  Ya..I have a problem with that.


----------



## Kat (May 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I never really thought that much about zoos because at least they have some sort of freedom and are not chained up or forced to perform "tricks". And nowadays....the only safe place for most animals ARE zoos. No poachers. No canned hunts. And most up to date zoos are open...no cages. All animals are best in the wild, but the ones being hunted to extinction..well...a zoo is a safe haven IF they are open zoos.




Yeah, I was thinking of monkeys in cages...that sort of thing. I have not been to a zoo in forever, but I remember even as a kid thinking about how they were "locked up".


----------



## Iceweasel (May 8, 2016)

I don't like clowns. They taste funny.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 8, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> I don't like clowns. They taste funny.



You should try the clowns with this on them....makes all the difference 







Edited for spelling error....the word "them" WTF?!


----------



## Geaux4it (May 8, 2016)

You all need to quit clowning around

-Geaux


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 8, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> I don't like clowns. They taste funny.



I need to summon Pogo for the chocolate sauce reference....you rated it Informative, as did Geaux, but he can do that, he's not been in my food thread....actually neither have I for many days


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 8, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I have an almost complete recollection of the incident, it was at a party and there were clowns, I don't remember how many, but I remember one of the clowns came and picked me up, not to harm me, but I saw the clown face and I know I didn't like it.

Then I'm told I was taken home because I was so upset.


----------



## Iceweasel (May 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> I have an almost complete recollection of the incident, it was at a party and there were clowns, I don't remember how many, but I remember one of the clowns came and picked me up, not to harm me, but I saw the clown face and I know I didn't like it.
> 
> Then I'm told I was taken home because I was so upset.


The beer breath might have triggered the response.


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like clowns. They taste funny.
> ...



That wasn't me, that was Iceweasel.  I'm the dashingly handsome stud, he's the illiterate bedwetter.  I realize we look a lot alike.


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



That's my theory --- that you were too young to understand the context of why a clown's makeup is supposed to be funny.  Without that understanding it just looks grotesque.  And then you never get over it.

I've never experienced a dread of clowns but that's gotta be it.  I'm sure the first clowns I ever saw would have been on TV, and he must have immediately acted silly to define what he was for a young mind seeing the concept for the first time.  If that connection isn't immediately made, it's understandable that that young mind would freak out from the visual appearance alone and probably not trust it ever again.

Since that didn't happen to me I have to severely suspend belief in order to see a character like the movie cited earlier as a negative, because his appearance contradicts it.


----------



## Iceweasel (May 8, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Never said anything about chocolate sauce. The illiteracy is all yourn.


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Speaking of illiteracy you'll be fascinated to learn for the first time ever that that expression is not only in common use here in Appalachia, but it's older in the English language than "yours" is.

My car mechanic will say, "at car's the same color as your'n".

Speaking of illiteracy further, what Oosie actually said was that I rated it "Informative" and I pointed out that that was you, not me.

Reading is fun-duh-mental.


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2016)

Kat said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I never really thought that much about zoos because at least they have some sort of freedom and are not chained up or forced to perform "tricks". And nowadays....the only safe place for most animals ARE zoos. No poachers. No canned hunts. And most up to date zoos are open...no cages. All animals are best in the wild, but the ones being hunted to extinction..well...a zoo is a safe haven IF they are open zoos.
> ...






​This is why I dig Calvin and Hobbes.


----------



## Iceweasel (May 8, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


You forgot to post this part: "I need to summon Pogo for the chocolate sauce reference...." which is what I was talking about. Is being an asshole all you know?


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



----- which is exactly where she misidentifies you as me, which is where I came in, which is what I already noted.

 





Do they not have coffee in the Pacific Northwest?


----------



## Iceweasel (May 8, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


See above.


----------



## ChrisL (May 14, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 14, 2016)

I don't "fear" clowns.  I just think they're creepy and not really very funny.


----------



## Tilly (May 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Does anyone actually like clowns? I think they appear evil and there's just something wrong about them.
> 
> So I've commented several times about my phobia of clowns, I can handle a picture of clowns, but physical clowns are not good, of course I've always avoided any situation where I might happen upon a clown.
> 
> ...


I too have a phobia of clowns. Hateful things!
My sis is the same, she used to be terrified of them and cry her little eyes out when my mother would insist on taking us to the circus.
Mean mummy grrrrr.


----------



## ChrisL (May 14, 2016)

This was such a stupid movie.  Lol.


----------



## Tilly (May 14, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone actually like clowns? I think they appear evil and there's just something wrong about them.
> ...


----------



## norwegen (May 14, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> I'm not afraid of clowns, but I've never enjoyed them, either.
> 
> I don't really see their point.


Growing up in rural Iowa, I learned that rodeo clowns are useful in distracting agitated animals.  In venues like Cirque du Soleil, they entertain (or distract, if you're not amused) between acts.

And the friendly ones, like Bozo, actually do entertain children.

Basically, they're distractions, and they liberate you from your children for a couple hours.  That's about all.


----------



## ChrisL (May 14, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> The movie was IT, by Stephen King.
> 
> "The story revolves around an inter-dimensional predatory life-form, which has the ability to transform itself into its prey's worst fears, allowing it to exploit the phobias of its victims. It mostly takes the form of a sadistic, wisecracking clown called Pennywise the Dancing Clown"
> 
> Tim Curry did his usual great job playing the evil clown



He only turned into a spider that I can remember.  A big giant spider and his victims were in wrapped in webs.  Gross.  I am more afraid of spiders than clowns, but a clown that turns into a spider is pretty disturbing.


----------



## Hugo Furst (May 14, 2016)

The head of the dead friend in the refrigerator?

Some others I can't remember


----------



## Hugo Furst (May 14, 2016)

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > The movie was IT, by Stephen King.
> ...



The butler in Clue,


----------



## ChrisL (May 14, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> The head of the dead friend in the refrigerator?
> 
> Some others I can't remember



What?


----------



## Hugo Furst (May 14, 2016)

YOu don't remember this?


----------



## ChrisL (May 14, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> YOu don't remember this?



Is that from the movie It?  I don't remember that part, but I saw it a loooong time ago.


----------



## Hugo Furst (May 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > YOu don't remember this?
> ...



It was


----------



## ChrisL (May 14, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


"It" was what?    J/K.


----------



## dani67 (May 14, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Does anyone actually like clowns? I think they appear evil and there's just something wrong about them.
> 
> So I've commented several times about my phobia of clowns, I can handle a picture of clowns, but physical clowns are not good, of course I've always avoided any situation where I might happen upon a clown.
> 
> ...



Insomnia
clown phobia



no more ??


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 15, 2016)

norwegen said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not afraid of clowns, but I've never enjoyed them, either.
> ...



*"I learned that rodeo clowns" 
*
You have clowns at a rodeo?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 15, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> This was such a stupid movie.  Lol.



OMG! NO! You're just evil Chris....EVOL


----------



## gtopa1 (May 15, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> YOu don't remember this?



Chilling!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (May 15, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Yes; they distract the bulls after the rider is thrown. 

Greg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 15, 2016)

gtopa1 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > norwegen said:
> ...



I didn't know this, how weird.


----------



## Iceweasel (May 15, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


They are very effective and good at what they do. A pissed off one ton Brahma bull can ruin your day. Some clowns take a hit too.


----------



## Iceweasel (May 15, 2016)

This takes some balls ....


----------



## OldLady (May 15, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


I was in my 30's when I burst into tears at Barnum & Bailey's, when their famous really old elephant (whose name I can't remember) came into the ring loaded with circus gimcracks.  He was WAY larger than the others and he looked so old and tired and the indignity of the 'costume' and the situation just killed me.  He passed away shortly after that, of old age, they said.
That being said, I LOVE the circus.  The fire eaters and the tightrope walkers and the human cannonball and the smart little dogs, not to mention the candied apples and the peanuts.  The smaller the circus, the better--it's all right there at your feet in a two bit traveling circus tent.
Back to the CLOWNS, though.  People are afraid of clowns, I think, because of their "mask."  Their comedy is slapstick and if they're really good, mime.  Kids are the ones who find that the biggest hoot.


----------



## Tilly (May 15, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


The 'smart little dogs' have their feet burnt as part of their training. Not so cute.


----------



## OldLady (May 15, 2016)

Tilly said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


By whom?


----------



## Sarah G (May 15, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


It used to be common practice, a lot of animals were being abused so they'd behave the way the trainers wanted them to.  Horses, elephants, tigers...  It was cruel and unusual punishment.  Those people should have been in prison.


----------



## ChrisL (May 15, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I hate seeing animals in the zoo or at the circus.  It always makes me feel bad for them.  I remember going to the zoo and looking at the monkeys, and they just stared back at me, as if to say, "what are you looking at, we aren't freaks here for your amusement."  That really struck me.  

I also remember a small local zoo that had a big elephant chained at the ankle in a barn and everyone was piled in there to look at it.  I felt so sorry for it, and I also was a bit intimidated, thinking that chain would probably not hold that elephant if he was to suddenly freak out.  People could be killed if that ever happened (this was years ago and I believe they transferred that elephant to another zoo).  I got us out of there pronto though.  I didn't feel safe at all.


----------



## ChrisL (May 15, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



I posted a video here once about how they "train" the poor elephants.  They separate the babies from their mothers and the babies cry and wail for their mothers. They are left alone for like 48 hours to "break their wills."  They use cattle prods (with electricity) to get them to perform tricks.  All of this for OUR entertainment.  Sickening.


----------



## ChrisL (May 15, 2016)

I love elephants.  They are one of my favorite animals. They are so intelligent.  They mourn their dead for YEARS.  They have been known to go back and visit the site of where one of their family members died for years later.


----------



## Sarah G (May 15, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I so hope they are more enlightened about what they are doing to these poor animals these days.


----------



## ChrisL (May 15, 2016)

I don't particularly like PETA, but they are right on the mark with this one.  Then, when the elephants freak out and kill their trainers, they get shot and killed.  

12 Things Ringling Doesn't Want You to Know


----------



## ChrisL (May 15, 2016)

The elephants cry out, but there is no one there to help them.


----------



## OldLady (May 15, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


I'm glad you're putting this in the past tense.


----------



## OldLady (May 15, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I love elephants.  They are one of my favorite animals. They are so intelligent.  They mourn their dead for YEARS.  They have been known to go back and visit the site of where one of their family members died for years later.


Me, too.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> The elephants cry out, but there is no one there to help them.



I can't cope with this sort of thing, it's just too awful


----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > The elephants cry out, but there is no one there to help them.
> ...



I agree.  It's awful and terribly disturbing.  That's why I don't go to circuses anymore.    I hate thinking about how the animals are treated.  I feel the same about zoos.  Unless the animal is not capable of caring for itself in the wild, it is just not right to cage those kinds of wild animals.  They normally have territories that span hundreds of miles.  They don't belong in a zoo just to "entertain" us people.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 16, 2016)

OldLady said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I love elephants.  They are one of my favorite animals. They are so intelligent.  They mourn their dead for YEARS.  They have been known to go back and visit the site of where one of their family members died for years later.
> ...



I love baby elephants especially.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I don't agree with zoos, cruelty. I think those large safari parks are good, all the animals live as in the wild, but are all cared for and of course you can visit them....but I've always been against zoos.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> The elephants cry out, but there is no one there to help them.









This is the Wild Child Baby Elephant


----------



## Moonglow (May 16, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Does anyone actually like clowns? I think they appear evil and there's just something wrong about them.
> 
> So I've commented several times about my phobia of clowns, I can handle a picture of clowns, but physical clowns are not good, of course I've always avoided any situation where I might happen upon a clown.
> 
> ...


Kids do...people that don't live in fear do........Harpo Marx was and is one of my favorite clowns...


----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > The elephants cry out, but there is no one there to help them.
> ...



Aww, the one drinking the baby bottle is sooo adorable!    I love baby elephants!  

After the night of heavy drinking!  Lol!


----------



## Tilly (May 17, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


I went to a rodeo in Texas a few years ago, but I don't remember the clowns.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 25, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



Was that because you'd been drinking too much Tequila?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 25, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Does anyone actually like clowns? I think they appear evil and there's just something wrong about them.
> 
> So I've commented several times about my phobia of clowns, I can handle a picture of clowns, but physical clowns are not good, of course I've always avoided any situation where I might happen upon a clown.
> 
> ...



I love these beautifiul creatures, Puffin birds, they're very Clownesque, now I've got no phobia about these darlings


----------



## Pogo (May 25, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone actually like clowns? I think they appear evil and there's just something wrong about them.
> ...





Yum!! Puffins!




​Oosie, don't you *dare *put ketchup on 'em.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 27, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Of course I wouldn't put ketchup on them, I'd put Hot Fudge Sauce on them instead


----------



## alpine (May 27, 2016)

I dont trust clowns...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 27, 2016)

alpine said:


> I dont trust clowns...



No I don't either, also I'm not watching that video, it looks too scary already


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



OK well that would kinda work. Cookie-ish.

I wuz afraid you'd reach for the moutarde.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 27, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Well that could work also


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



J'aime bien ma moutarde, but it's gotta be on the right stuff -- da fries.


----------

